# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  قصيدة عشيرة الزيود

## عاطف زيود

عشيرة الزيود / بني حسن


حنا خلايف أخو زنده عريب الجــدود 
........................................ شهاب شيخ المشايخ من بني حسن وزيود
من نسل كَريم عيال عمه ابن شعلان وابن سعود
....................................... الشجاعه والمرجله خصايلهم أسود وفهود
بيوتنا مشرعه تزهى بأهل الكرم والجود
....................................... بناها ورفع عمدها الي فعايله تعدت كل الحدود
والله ما دام على القاع ذكرهم موجود 
....................................... ما نحيد عن دربهم ولا نخلف لهم بوعود
زيود عشيرتي أهل الكرم والمعرفة والجود
...................................... وافيين الخصايل ريتهم دايم من زود لزود
نواصره هلي حظهم مقدر من الله الواحد المعبود
....................................... معلى أهل نخوة يا نعم والله خوال مع جدود
يعقوب أهل فزعة وحمية من دون جحود 
...................................... الدفا والطيب نعم و نعمين بعيال فرهود
أطحمير أهل مرجلة وشجاعة من دون شهود
...................................... سلمان وبكور أهل المعرفة والعلم والذود 
برشات وافيين الخصايل خوال وما عليهم زود 
....................................... شعار أهل الشعر و الكرم وجدهم شاعر معدود 
عباس أجواد ويا نخيتهم يبذلوا كل مجهود 
....................................... والنعم والله بعيال العلي كلهم وفاء وجود
جناده عطاء وأخلاص وللحق جنود 
....................................... جوابره جابرين خاطر كل مظهود 
اطلب الله يكفيهم شر كل حاسد وحقود
....................................... وتبقى جباهم عالية ما تنحي الا للواحد المعبود
وصلاة ربي عداد ما هل مزن ورعود
....................................... على النبي شفيعنا يوم اللقاء اليوم المشهود

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]رائـــــــــعة جدا 


بصراحة احترت احطها بالثقافي او بالعشائر بس بتخيل انه ننقلها لقسم العشائر الأردنية [/align]*

----------

